# Questions about donkeys as guard animals



## CAM (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi! :saludando:

We've never had a need for a guard animal before but now that we are settling in to our new home and getting the barn and fencing prepared to bring our horses home, we need to consider a guard animal(s) for our mixed herd. We have cougars, black bears, and coyotes that frequent our property and currently have 9 horses: 2 large horses, a pony, and 6 minis (two stallions, 4 mares).

We have spent the day today cutting the brush in the pastures and cleaning out the barn. Next weekend we will be starting to put up the new fencing (6ft no climb horse fence) and will likely put some hotwire up as well to deter predators. We have never owned a donkey and are wondering if they would be our best option for a guard animal for our situation or if we should consider something else? Can you also tell me about their care? Do they require any additional or different, care than a horse? And what age, sex, and number do you recommend to start with?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Debra, I don't know alot but will tell you what I have read or observed. Mini donkeys aren't good guard animals, bigger donkeys are needed for serious gaurding. Some mini donk sites say right on there that they do not sell guard animals. Also, some donkeys aren't good gaurd animals, some are, I dont' remember what sex is the best to use. In my own experience, I would think a llama or a few would be better as they are much more alert, they don't miss a thing that comes into the pastures. They'll make a high pitched noise too that can chase things off and will stomp something too. I guess if I were in your situation, I'd have a couple gaurd gelding llama's and a few donkeys. Or maybe hire a sharp shooter and build him a high platform to live on. I don't blame you for being nervous. Good luck.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I have 3 guard donkeys and I wouldnt be witout any of them..2 of them are really great and the 3rd is just learning :bgrin Mine are both about 36" but I do know the smaller ones back down and stay behind the bigger girls. But the small ones do chase the horses away from the "danger zone" but like Marnie said not all donkeys make a good guard donkey, but I also know of llamas where its the same..so I think the sharp shooter idea is the best :bgrin



: Seriously, a friend of mine who dont live very far and we're both in the northwoods of Wisc. had problems with bears to the point of where it killed one of her arabians, they had llamas..they did NOTHING no noise no anything, now I am not saying here..that all llamas are like this! I had a bear walking the fence line for a good week..every time that bear would come out of the neighbors woods and cross the hi-way to my house..my donkeys would make such a racket with there braying...all my neighbors heard them and knew the bear was back! When the bear got to our fence and started to walk along it..my jennys ran up and just brayed and brayed. and they sure were loud....the bear would back away, and whenever he started to come closer--the jennys would bray again...this went on for over 1 week, in the meantime my hinnys and small ones would go behind the bigger jennys and keep all the horses back. I had called the DNR to remove the bear before something happened (they were well aware that there was also a gun waiting!) I also told the DNR about my jennys being the only reason nothing had happened yet..and they also told me it was a good idea to have donkeys in with animals because of there instincts to chase away danger. BUT--like I said NOT ALL DONKEYS DO THIS. anyways to make a long story short--we we're always alerted when the bear was coming to our field because of the jennys, and our neighbor who had about 50 plus llamas never knew anything. SO I guess it depends upon the individual animal, and I am just telling you MY experience with donkeys. I wouldnt be without them.. A donkeys will also stomp any animals that comes into THERE pasture who dont belong there. Thats why donkeys and dogs dont mix.. :bgrin Corinne


----------



## CAM (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for your information. I guess I was thinking large donkeys rather than miniatures but I didn't clarify that. :bgrin

I guess that is where my confusion comes in. It sounds like there is no one animal that is best for any one situation and I have heard it is not a bad idea to have a variety. Then the trouble comes that I don't know what combinations are best. Is there a particular sex of donkey or llama you would say to stay away from for guarding horses and what gender of guard animal would be best suited for say, the mini stallions, the mini mares, weanlings and then for the larger horses?

We will be moving our old Welsh pony home in a week when the first set of fencing is completed and I want to have something by then. I am not keen on her being alone when she gets here and thought it might be good to introduce them to a new pasture together so no one thinks they rule the roost right off the bat.

I have a little more time until the rest of the herd comes home but the immediate concern will be for our pony. Would a donkey be too intimidating for an aging mare that moves slowly and has never bit or kicked a day in her life? She is definitely low man on the totem pole whomever she is pastured with.


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 6, 2006)

Well my little guy(4 1/2 months) will not be a guard donkey- but will be an alert donkey- because he definately announces whenthings arrived. :lol:


----------



## Denali (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it would be a personal choice whether to get donkeys or llamas or both, but I would try to find animals that have already been used for guarding so you know they will do what you want them too!! Good luck!!

Vicki


----------



## GMAMINIS (Nov 19, 2006)

I HAVE A FEW LLAMAS AND THEY DONT SEEM TO BE ALL THAT GREAT OF PROTECTORS, MAYBE IT IS JUST THE ONES I HAVE? THE VET TOLD ME JUST THE OTHER DAY THAT THEY WORK BETTER WITH JUST ONE INSTEAD OF TWO BECAUSE THEN THEY BOND TO THE ANIMALS INSTEAD OF EACH OTHER. I THINK I AM GOING TO JUST INVEST IN THE PANEL FENCING AND RUN SOME LOW ELECTRIC ON THE OUTSIDE OF IT. WE HAD A RUN IN WITH A DOG AND THE LLAMA RETREATED DOWN THE ROAD INSTEAD OF STAYING WITH THE HERD OR TRYING TO PROTECT. I THINK YOUR BEST BE IS GOOD FENCING. I HAVE NEVER HAD A DONKEY SO I AM UNSURE ON HOW WELL THEY PROTECT. GGOD LUCK!


----------

